# [RISOLTO]"emerge genkernel" difettoso...

## shun

Ho appena finito di installare gentoo, ho riavviato e, all'avvio, si ferma dicendomi che non puo montare il filesystem e mi chiede la pass di root.

la inserisco e mi dice di fixare il filesystem tramite comando ed2fsck(se non erro)  /dev/hdb1(la mia partizione)

dopo aver eseguito il comando mi chiede se fixare o meno gli errori, io dico di si e l'operazione sembra andare in porto.

Se non che, quando voglio riavviare per non aver nuovamente di fronte il problema, mi dice questo:

/dev/initctl: no such file or directory

ho anche provato a dare shutdown -r, -f ma non vanno, mi ritorna all'elenco dei comandi.

Grazie per gli aiuti ^^Last edited by shun on Wed Oct 24, 2007 12:47 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## djinnZ

o hai sbagliato a configurare il kernel o stai usando una intrd inadatta o hai sbagliato a configurare fstab. A naso, ovviamente.

Hai usato genkernel? Qual è la linea di comando del kernel in grub/lilo?

----------

## shun

no, non ho usato genkernel, ho fatto manualmente.

per la liena di comando è quella di default presente nella guida per installare lilo dato che grub mi dava parecchi problemi.

l'ho copiata dalla guida e messa nel lilo.conf

----------

## shun

ho capito che è un problema di cattiva compilazione del kernel.

ho provato a fare genkernel da chroot solo che, al momento di emergere genkernel, mi si blocca.

di sicuro non è un problema di configurazione della connessione, dato che ho provato ad emergere altre cose e vanno tutte, tranne genkernel.

ora, sono sfigato o gentoo mi vuole cosi male?

in pratica va

Calculating dependencien DONE

*scritta di emerging del pacchetto [1/tot]*

-blocco-

se faccio ctrl-c mi si chiude e posso avviare altri processi, non lo capisco proprio.

grazie 1000, dopo aver risolto questo posso dire di aver concluso la parte piu "rognosa", il resto è tutto da godere ^^

ma per fare cio necessito del vostro aiuto ^^

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

non e' che sia molto chiara come spiegazione dell'errore, posta esattamente quello che scrive emerge per piacere

----------

## Ic3M4n

da quello che ho capito io si blocca emerge sulla scritta 

```
Calculating dependencies DONE 
```

quindi le dipendenze le calcola correttamente ma poi non va più avanti.

per quanto riguarda il vero problema, ovvero far partire la tua gentoo non credo che tu possa risolvere qualcosa semplicemente compilando il kernel con genkernel. piuttosto vediamo di risolvere il problema eliminando man mano i vari elementi che possono interferire con il tutto.

posta l'fstab, il file di conf di lilo, come hai predisposto gli hard disk (un fdisk -l basta).

poi si potrebbe andare a vedere come hai configurato il kernel, la sezione dei block devices, i filesystem. sono corretti?

----------

## djinnZ

non è che sei un altro che è partito dal famigerato stage1?

Riepiloga anche i passi che hai seguito, mi pare che hai pasticciato qualcosa, genkernel non ha particolari dipendenze.

Se non posti fstab, lilo.conf ed un fdisk -l però credo che nessuno qui sia in grado di aiutarti.

----------

## shun

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> da quello che ho capito io si blocca emerge sulla scritta 
> 
> ```
> Calculating dependencies DONE 
> ```
> ...

 

esatto

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> posta l'fstab, il file di conf di lilo, come hai predisposto gli hard disk (un fdisk -l basta).
> 
> poi si potrebbe andare a vedere come hai configurato il kernel, la sezione dei block devices, i filesystem. sono corretti?

 

in pratica quando emergo, ad esempio ndiswrapper, alla fine della compilazione mi dice che il kernel è compilato male perchè non puo fixare il file.

cmq appena torno stasera posto tutto il messaggio che mi da emerge, l'fstab -l e il lilo.conf ^^

scusate la poca chiarezza ^^

----------

## shun

ho risolto tutto ricompilando il kernel ed aggiornando il sistema con emerge -e world 

grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!

----------

